# Too much cactus?



## HankC13 (May 11, 2011)

I just ordered some pads from Doris and was wondering: can a tortoise eat too much cactus? Or is it ok with every meal? Can you feed them only cactus during a meal? 

Thanks everybody!


----------



## jaizei (May 11, 2011)

I think a varied diet is best. I'd use cactus as a staple but not as the only thing.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 11, 2011)

We provide it alot in addition to the normal diets.


----------



## HankC13 (May 11, 2011)

Yeah my little guy gets spring mix n whatever he can get at outside, but just wondering if theres maybe too much protein or something in cactus to eat it everyday.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (May 11, 2011)

My understanding is that cactus pads can be part of the diet, but not a frequent item. This is because, although they are rich in calcium, they also have a lot of oxalic acid, which is an anti-nutrient (it inhibits calcium absorption in the tortoise's gut). So, I let my torties eat cactus if they come across it outside, but I don't feed it to them myself.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 11, 2011)

I give cactus maybe two times a week. I was giving it as a snack more frequently and stopped because my tort started having runny poop. So that might be a reason not to give it too frequently but every tort is different.


----------



## DeanS (May 11, 2011)

I give it daily...it's like bananas for humans...the perfect food...but NOT the only thing you need 



HankC13 said:


> I just ordered some pads from Doris and was wondering: can a tortoise eat too much cactus? Or is it ok with every meal? Can you feed them only cactus during a meal?
> 
> Thanks everybody!



Is this Doris off ebay? If it is...she has the ONLY truly spineless opuntia! I mean even the glochids are spineless...no micro-barbs!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 11, 2011)

We get ours from her too. Also she gives ginormous pads!!


----------



## HankC13 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys n gals. I think I'll just give it to him a couple times a week.

And yes it was Doris from ebay (Florida I believe). If you guys have a method of communicating with her, tell her I said thanks! Listing was for 5 pads and she sent me 10!


----------



## Fernando (May 12, 2011)

I'm jealous! I can't get my Sulcata to eat cactus!! I've gotta try it on my Russian.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (May 12, 2011)

While we're on the subject of prickly pear cactus (_Opuntia_), is it necessary to serve only spineless pads (or with the spines removed), or are tortoises able to feed on spiny pads as well? Is there a risk they could get injured?


----------



## HankC13 (May 12, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> I'm jealous! I can't get my Sulcata to eat cactus!! I've gotta try it on my Russian.



Funny thing is, one of the only things I can't get my sulcata to eat is baby food! I would think that's the tastiest treat of all, but he's just not into it. If I leave him cactus though, that's the first thing he starts on.

Do you think peeling the first layer off would help? Maybe if the fleshy part is exposed he/she will be more inclined to eat it?


----------



## DeanS (May 12, 2011)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> While we're on the subject of prickly pear cactus (_Opuntia_), is it necessary to serve only spineless pads (or with the spines removed), or are tortoises able to feed on spiny pads as well? Is there a risk they could get injured?



Of course, most of us are going to remove all the spines we see...but Aladar once caught me in the middle of removal and killed a pad that I hadn't de-spined yet! Didn't seem to bother him in the least! I don't know who (or what) removes the spines for them in the wild


----------



## Mao Senpai (May 12, 2011)

Wouldn't happen to have a link now would ya? 
Since I am interested as well for the truly spinless cactus!


----------



## Jacob (May 12, 2011)

My Little Guy Eats It, I Feed It About Once To Twice A Week


----------



## HankC13 (May 12, 2011)

Mao Senpai said:


> Wouldn't happen to have a link now would ya?
> Since I am interested as well for the truly spinless cactus!



Check out this item I found on eBay:

5 CACTUS PADS Opuntia Nopal HEALTHY 4 DIABETES & Food 

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/5-CACTUS-PADS-O...560272672QQcategoryZ42211QQvarZQQcmdZViewItem

(Sent from eBay Mobile for Android)


----------



## Mao Senpai (May 12, 2011)

HankC13 said:


> Mao Senpai said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't happen to have a link now would ya?
> ...



Thanks!!


----------



## Madkins007 (May 13, 2011)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> My understanding is that cactus pads can be part of the diet, but not a frequent item. This is because, although they are rich in calcium, they also have a lot of oxalic acid, which is an anti-nutrient (it inhibits calcium absorption in the tortoise's gut). So, I let my torties eat cactus if they come across it outside, but I don't feed it to them myself.



A couple points on this...

Oxalates, calcium, and reptiles is a lot more complicated than 'calcium good, oxalates bad'. Cacti has roughly 50-150mg oxalates per 100g of food, but it also offers much more calcium than that. So much calcium, in fact, that few articles suggest that the oxalates are a health issue. 

Cacti is also high in other nutrients, although is is also very low in some key things- like phosphorous, which although we often make out to be a 'bad guy', is actually a key building block to healthy bones. Without the right ratio of phosphorous, bones become brittle. The oxalates in cacti help balance the Ca: P a bit.

Wild tortoises eat a lot of cacti. They also eat a lot of other plants that are so high in oxalates that they are considered toxic to humans. 

Dang few studies have been done on oxalates in reptiles. The idea that they lead to bladder stones is not supported by clinical research, although it remains a possibility. Most researchers feel that dehydration is the real problem with bladder stones, not oxalates. But, again, there are not a lot of studies done on this.

Many researchers seem to feel that as long as there is more calcium in a food than there are oxalates, then the food is fine. Opuntia has about 165mg/100g of calcium, so 50-150mg/100g of oxalates are below that ratio.

One article used for this answer: http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...45cfbff063646f62d1124f8958abc9ed&searchtype=a


----------



## DesertGrandma (May 13, 2011)

Good way to start our own spineless prickly pear cactus. Does anyone know how freeze tolerant this species is? I don't have to worry too much, but do occasionally get a freeze that kills the tops of the bouganvilla. and some trees.


----------



## Michael Bird (May 17, 2011)

I wish I could find a spineless cactus that I could grow here in northern Utah. Our summers frequently get over 100 degrees Fahrenheit and it's not uncommon to go below zero in the winter. I have heard that there is a variety of spineless opuntia called Beavertail that will grow well here but I can't find it for sale anywhere. As DesertGrandma asked, will this Nopal cactus do OK in cold winters, or do you have suggestions for varieties that will?


----------

